# Bad Deal in Memphis...



## LukusJB (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah i found you guys on the HL Forum are read about the break in... Mannnn that pisses me off. Speaking of thieves, here's a story, and I'll tell it on the HL forum as well:

I have a real nice Suzuki Sport quad on sell on craigslist. Yesterday, some kid who sounded like he was from Memphis called me using a Milwaukee area code and said he was from there and wanted to buy the fourwheeler thursday when he was in town. Said to meet him at some park on Lamar... I said No meet me in Desoto County. Well he called back (and it sounded like he was reading from a script) and said that he could only meet me at this once place on Lamar. I said no way in hell I'd bring my fourwheeler to sell on Lamar. He said but he'd pay extra, ($800 extra!) in cash, if I'd meet him there. 

So apparently this kid was with some people in Memphis here who wanted me to bring my fourwheeler to sale on Lamar and then basically steal it and rob me.. This is what I'm guessing.

I saved his phone number. maybe i should contact the 5.0


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would turn them in.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Inform the Memphis popo and ask them if they would like to do a sting operation. :rockn:


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Inform the Memphis popo and ask them if they would like to do a sting operation. :rockn:


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

:agreed:


----------



## LukusJB (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah a sting woulda been awesome.. . . Until I got shot haha


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

You wouldn't be involved though. Cops link your phone and bring a wheeler with them for the setup. I can hear it now, look I can't make it but will it be ok if I send my wife for the sale.


----------



## LukusJB (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah it made me pretty mad... also because I have not gotten one single inquiry about this sport quad for sale that wasn't a scam or someone wanting to trade for a crappy truck or sea doo... NO ONE is buying sport quads


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

The thing is alot of people aren't buying anything. I have many friends with quads, dirt and street bikes, campers and all kinds of toys for sale and they can't sell em. The best thing to be selling right now is guns and ammunition.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Masher said:


> You wouldn't be involved though. Cops link your phone and bring a wheeler with them for the setup. I can hear it now, look I can't make it but will it be ok if I send my wife for the sale.


You sound like you're speaking from experience. Are you a cop or were you on the receiving end of a sting operation?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Well I've been a cop and was stung by a stripper in college that went by Sasha. So I've been on both ends.


----------



## LukusJB (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah to be a gun store owner would be great right now. Everyone thinks they are about to get their guns taken away (even though gun rights were just extended and we are now allowed to carry them in national parks lol) and they are buying the crap out of ammo and guns. Good if you are a gun dealer but bad for hunters because the cost of ammo has sky rocketed because the factories are working around the clock to meet demand of people stocking up on ammo. Ammo that is still gonna be on the shelf for 40% less next year lol.

And you got stung by a stripper named Sasha? lol At least her name wasn't Sparkle or Cinnamon.


----------



## LukusJB (Oct 14, 2009)

Masher said:


> The thing is alot of people aren't buying anything. I have many friends with quads, dirt and street bikes, campers and all kinds of toys for sale and they can't sell em. The best thing to be selling right now is guns and ammunition.


Well I just sold my Camper and I had about 14 calls on it within the first 6 hours I had it on craigslist! But I also sold it for what I bought it for (cheap) and included a free fifth wheel hitch. And I put my Rancher on craigslist for about two hours (I thought I wanted a Rincon but changed my mind) and got a couple of calls before I took it down. 

But I cannot give away this sport quad... Frustrating!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ummmmm...... If you're giving it away :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the only hits on got on craigslist when i put the prairie up were emails asking if i needed to make extra money.


----------



## LukusJB (Oct 14, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Ummmmm...... If you're giving it away :bigok:




haha well I'm selling the quad for $2700. That's what I have in extramarket parts. So if you pay for the aftermarket parts, then I'll give you the quad for free!!

haha


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm from Memphis and you are wise to stay clear of Lamar Ave. Nothing good happens in that area.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea Craig's list is good sometimes but irritating others, i get a lot of those "are you looking to make extra money" things and scams.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Too many scamers on craigslist. I hate the guys who find a picture of a car, post it, and then ask for $1000 down to have it shipped from Germany or something. Freaking douchebags.


----------



## LukusJB (Oct 14, 2009)

Butch said:


> I'm from Memphis and you are wise to stay clear of Lamar Ave. Nothing good happens in that area.



Oh yeah I know, I'm from Memphis too. I drive down Lamar alot for work, but do not ever plan on bringing a fourwheeler there haha.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Masher said:


> was stung by a stripper


That was not a "stinger".


----------

